# Peterson - Irish Flake



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

So, another review from me.

I have been looking into more VA based blends. My most recent purchases are Peterson Irish Flake and Dunhill Royal Yacht.

_A full bodied blend made of equal proportions air-cured, flue cured, and dark fired. True to the pure, unspoiled tobacco taste. Recommended for the experienced pipe smoker._

I have smoked two Peterson blends now, this and Irish Oak. Both have blown me away.

I found Irish Flake hold a lot of the same flavor that Irish Oak has, but Irish Oak is a lot brighter in flavor and more smokey.

Upon inspection, Irish Flake is beautiful, unbroken flake, and a strong tin aroma that reminds me of dried fruit.

I used the ever so simple fold and stuff method, and loaded my faithful cob.

Upon lighting, this tobacco has some harsh words to say, but after a few puffs it calms down and realizes you are just trying to enjoy it. I guess if I were being lit on fire, I wouldn't be so nice at first either.

This was a surprisingly short smoke, going on about 20 minutes. That's fine with me, unless you are a really complex tobacco, and then I would be more in favor of an hour.

Peterson Irish Flake is pretty strong, as the tin suggests, it is not a beginner tobacco by any means at all. This is to tobacco what Michelob Amber Bock, or any other dark bock beer, is to beer.

This is going to be a treat to be savored in the cooler mornings (HA! WHEN IS THAT GONNA BE?!) and maybe special occasions. This is however, something I could smoke all of the time, but the quality and flavors are such that I would not want to exploit them and not be able to savor something truly special every now and then.

The flavor isn't very layered, it is sweet, rich and slightly spicy, but not too much. I found myself finding a lot of the same clean bright fruity flavor that I did when I would smoke Irish Oak.

The tobacco burns nice and clean, right to the end.

All in all, this will always be welcome here.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice review - this is on my "try" list down the road.

I'd smack you down for some review RG, but my mag is empty - could someone hit this one up please?


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Nice review - this is on my "try" list down the road.
> 
> I'd smack you down for some review RG, but my mag is empty - could someone hit this one up please?


I got him for ya Brian.

Thanks for the review Russ!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Great review. Love me some Peterson Irish Flake!


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotta try this one soon. Great review!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Great review. I agree - IF is one of my all time favorites, but I don't reach for it often. It's one of those "only every once in a while" things.

However, I question your taste in beer. Amber Bock sucks :lol:


----------

